# Hello Guys



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi my names Chad and I'm 17 and thinking about going to college to learn taxidermy as a side job. I live in Blaine, Minnesota but all of my hunting is done around Drake, North Dakota. I love hunting and fishing and have a few mounts done for me by a guy name Joey Dausch (dad's friend thinks thats how you spell it lol) from Annamoose. My first mount was my first ever deer, a 5x6. I couldn't afford a shoulder mount so I settled on a European. I also had my first walleye ever (out of Sakakawea) mounted by a guy from Minot, It was only a 24"er but it was special. I lived in Minot for 8yrs and still have a lot of family there and travel there frequently.

Now for buisness lol. How hard is taxidermy and do I have to be really artistic? Im not much good for drawing pictures or ceramics class but when it gets down to stuff I really love I would think I might be a bit better? Am I best leaving it to professionals like yourselves or would it be worth a try for myself? Thanks guys.


----------

